# deduction info needed?



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

How much business mileage deduction info does the IRS require? I'm keeping track w/ Triplog. Are quarterly reports enough? X number of miles driven each quarter, etc. Or will they want more detailed info? Thanks


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Remlap48.5 said:


> How much business mileage deduction info does the IRS require? I'm keeping track w/ Triplog. Are quarterly reports enough? X number of miles driven each quarter, etc. Or will they want more detailed info? Thanks


The IRS doesn't require quarterly mileage reports, only quarterly estimated tax payments if you owe at least a certain amount when you file (generally $1000 or more.)

They require a contemporaneous mileage log, showing the date, purpose and start/finish odometer readings. I haven't heard as to whether mileage programs meet those requirements, but my guess is that they do. I just read where Uber is going to provide online mileage totals for 2017.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional, but UberTaxPro is.


----------



## AmyLee (Dec 12, 2017)

I didnt hit the $600 min to get a 1099, but I drove enough in the 1 month I did it to want to write off those miles. Will that be an issue without a 1099?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

AmyLee said:


> I didnt hit the $600 min to get a 1099, but I drove enough in the 1 month I did it to want to write off those miles. Will that be an issue without a 1099?


Nope, the 1099 has no expense information, all of that has to come from you.

as long as you KNOW how much you were paid and how many miles you drove.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AmyLee said:


> I didnt hit the $600 min to get a 1099, but I drove enough in the 1 month I did it to want to write off those miles. Will that be an issue without a 1099?


There's a place to list income not reported on a 1099. I've had that situation when an executive from a corporate client had me drive for him once or twice a year on a personal basis rather than using the company account. Just total up your bank deposits and subtract mileage and other expenses. Probably won't have much impact on your tax return.
Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> There's a place to list income not reported on a 1099. I've had that situation when an executive from a corporate client had me drive for him once or twice a year on a personal basis rather than using the company account. Just total up your bank deposits and subtract mileage and other expenses. Probably won't have much impact on your tax return.
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


Yup nothing unexpected from this gig. I have had $10,000-25,000 a year consistently for over a decade that falls into this category.


----------

